# Cyprexx



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

What's the pay situation?? 30 days or 60?? Just wondering.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

30 Days+ when invoice and work is submitted/approved... Don't hold your breath!One initial services i had to threaten liens and the property was pending sale about 2 months ago and i was paid.You gotta shakem up some care some don't!I have no problem placing liens because houses around here do sell.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok cool kinda scared to get back in the water. Thanks for the info


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

Run!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Currently my preservation checks are 3 to 4 weeks. Maintenance is outta hand. Keeps getting longer and longer. Checks used to arrive the 13th of every month like clockwork. Now it is between the 25th and the first of the next month. 

Told them today to send me no more new properties and quit complaining about late pictures until I got my check in hand. 

I know several vendors in my area simply stop doing their work about the 23rd of each month until the check arrives. 

I have started upping bids and refusing to negotiate. I told them the bank charges more for longer financing and so do I.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

They need vendors in ny they were willing to pay me with a credit card. Lol


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> They need vendors in ny they were willing to pay me with a credit card. Lol



When you hear the word credit card, your about to get screwed.. the Definition of "credit card" in the industry mean we don't have the money to pay you.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

we finally had to give them the middle finger. Pay going down, pay taking longer to get, and getting too demanding. Says to my coordinator, You're Fired! Reassign my maintenance properties.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

REOmadness said:


> we finally had to give them the middle finger. Pay going down, pay taking longer to get, and getting too demanding. Says to my coordinator, You're Fired! Reassign my maintenance properties.


did the same ,but told them I had to take some time off for medical reasons. After I got all my money I had them remove me for good. Vendor dep. asked why I told her I could flip hamburgers and make more then what there now paying!:innocent:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

REOmadness said:


> we finally had to give them the middle finger. Pay going down, pay taking longer to get, and getting too demanding. Says to my coordinator, You're Fired! Reassign my maintenance properties.


They were the worst to work for.They expect toomuch for too little.Always returning to a property on our dime for something the realtor wanted done for free so she can male more money etc etc.I hated working for them and our last pay took 2 months to get paid and i called and complained and threaten liens and it worked.Now they have an unlicensed working out of a Hyundai sonata i kid you not.I lost money with them


----------



## upstatePPR (Sep 13, 2013)

*Hold Firm*

I've been with them for about 6 months. Checks run 3-4 weeks after submitting invoice. Almost all of the REO properties I've had are through one broker. Fist couple came back but I had lunch with the guy, talked about what he was looking for depending on the overall condition of the property, and everything has been good since then. Bids are the hardest to get approved. I bid $3000 for a trash-out. They offered $1000 arguing not that much debris. Told them it wasn't just the cubes but the location. Most of it downstairs, no bilco, heavy ect. 2 days later they offered $2000. Still told them NO. 3 more days and I got my $3000. It's always an argument but I usually get what I ask for.


----------



## rbsolutions (Mar 21, 2015)

*contractor*



UnitedFieldInspections said:


> 30 Days+ when invoice and work is submitted/approved... Don't hold your breath!One initial services i had to threaten liens and the property was pending sale about 2 months ago and i was paid.You gotta shakem up some care some don't!I have no problem placing liens because houses around here do sell.


 here is the trick ! if you are not getting your pay from cyprexx this is easy ! go onto there dash look at every line item make certain your before , during and after shots are loaded .. if there not they do not tell you and it holds up payment . there a great company just have to follow protocal and play there game


----------



## rbsolutions (Mar 21, 2015)

upstatePPR said:


> I've been with them for about 6 months. Checks run 3-4 weeks after submitting invoice. Almost all of the REO properties I've had are through one broker. Fist couple came back but I had lunch with the guy, talked about what he was looking for depending on the overall condition of the property, and everything has been good since then. Bids are the hardest to get approved. I bid $3000 for a trash-out. They offered $1000 arguing not that much debris. Told them it wasn't just the cubes but the location. Most of it downstairs, no bilco, heavy ect. 2 days later they offered $2000. Still told them NO. 3 more days and I got my $3000. It's always an argument but I usually get what I ask for.


 same they are #1


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

rbsolutions said:


> same they are #1


Really? I've always been told that they are more like #2. . .:whistling2:


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

rbsolutions said:


> there a great company just have to follow protocal and play there game


BWHAHAHAHAHA!!! Cyprexx, is that you?

In 6 1/2 years, I've never heard of ANYONE, vendor or realtor, refer to Cyprexx as a "great company."


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I got a whisper lauden is about to kick Cyrexx to the curb, Because they are soOoOo great.

When I here words like Protocol my ears perk up. I get chills up my spine, my hair stands up.:icon_rolleyes:


----------

